# Recommendations for Inlay Fillers



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had any good suggestions for filling template-routed inlays like the one shown here:










This is just plain wood filler on a scrap of walnut as a test piece. Naturally, I'd like something a bit more decorative than wood filler. I've used Inlace epoxy, and it is good for applications like this, but fairly expensive and difficult to work with. So I was wondering if anyone had any other ideas?

The fleur de lis is a hot item in the New Orleans area, and I think I could really knock out a bunch of Christmas gifts this way.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Gold leaf


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

crushed turquoise


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Slightly off topic, I have had good luck with Avery A1830-S Yellow Paint Mask For doing this sort of thing. It is like a giant roll of masking tape that is 15 inches wide. It is vinyl with a peel off backing. This allows you to use standard paint, which does not look so bad, and is fast (and inexpensive). Sign makers use it all the time. So, you finish the board with stain, oil, varnish etc, and then apply the mastic. Now route through it. It can withstand 200 Degrees so a router will not melt it. Now paint the design, allow to dry, and peel off the mastic.

Like this:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc158/spalm_pics/HouseSign.jpg


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Colored bondo?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Steve, that is a pretty good idea about the paint. I never thought of gold leaf either, but that could work for sure!

Dennis, what would you use to set the crushed turquoise?

Scott, I thought about bondo. I was wondering if anyone had tried it.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

How about colored aquarium sand/gravel set in epoxy? Might get the same effect as In-Lace with little expense. I am going to try in sometime.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Another good idea. Toolz.

This is why I love this site!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

you just sparked me an idea charlie ! i may give it a look when i get to the shop tomorrow . ive been searching for a way to tint wood filler while reading this i thought of darren nelsons dye system , as ive also been fooling with that

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/2870

since its water based i dont see why it cant be mixed with water based wood filler

http://www.ritdye.com/Create+Custom+Color.9.lasso


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

Inlace. Stinks to high heaven but it's easy to work. Check out some of the inlay pics here
http://www.turtlefeathers.com/text/inlace/inlace-dyes.html


----------



## che (May 18, 2007)

West Marine and similar stores has graphite powder you can add to epoxy. Gives a metallic black.


----------



## SteveRussell (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello Charlie,

My preference for filling voids or channels (natural, or intentionally created) is always crushed stone. There is a natural harmony between stone and wood that creates a very provocative inlay in the primary visual and tactile perceptions. The warmth of the wood is perfectly juxtaposed with the coolness of the stone. When the two are combined, no other material offers the same visual harmony.

If you wish to use crushed stone, there are many different stones available for you to choose from, in a myriad of colours. You do need to observe the Moh's hardness scale to insure you can efficiently sand the resulting inlay with your abrasives. Binders can include Cyanoacrylate Ester adhesives (CA or Super Glues) and Binary Epoxies.

You may purchase the crushed stone ready to inlay, or if you're the do-it-yourself kind of guy, you can purchase the rough scrap stone and crush your own. I had a friend make up a simple stone crusher for me, as I inlay stone all the time. Crushing your own stone is much cheaper in the long run.

Turquoise is often inlaid in this manner, but other stones like Azurite, Malachite, Coral, Lapis, Chrysacola, Fuscite, Pipestone and numerous other stones can be used as well. Other good inlay choices are atomized metal powders, micas, Gold leaf (under polyester resin), coloured polyester resin, and contrasting timber. Good luck to you and best wishes in all of your woodworking endeavors!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone for all the suggestions. I've definitely got a bunch of things I want to experiment with now.

Steve, what are your thoughts on epoxy vs. CA for inlaying crushed stone? I've used Inlace, so I'm kind of familiar with epoxy, but what is the advantage/disadvantage to CA?


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

How about crushed iron pyrite (fools gold) ?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

C'mon, Charlie. What are you thinkin"? Crushed Madi Gras beads set in epoxy or fiberglass resin.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

real gold… not in the budget? for me either.. a mix of this colored sawdust and white glue can work depending on how big a space you are filling


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mardi Gras beads! Brilliant! LOL!


----------

